

Book Discussion: Daemon - tectonic

I just finished reading Daemon ( http://www.thedaemon.com/ ) and I found it so thought-provoking that I wanted to both recommend it to the larger Hacker News community, and also to discuss its significance with all of you bright people.  Who here has read it, and what were your thoughts?<p>SPOILER NOTICE: I'm hoping this thread dives into the book's details, so don't read below if you haven't read it.  Just go read it!
======
raintrees
I have been recommending it to many. I bought the audio CD last year, and am
anxiously waiting for Freedom to come out on Audio CD, as well. Makes the
commute so much nicer :)

The technical details are accurate, to the best of my knowledge, making it a
much more enjoyable high tech thriller to me. Driving story line, as well.

I just picked up Freedom in hard bound, so I may disappear (yet again) for
awhile.

~~~
raintrees
And now being halfway through Freedom TM, I can also recommend it.

I would not be surprised if Daniel Suarez is a member of HN. He is
incorporating game theory, reputation, our current fiscal mess, and social
upheaval - Very good read!

------
drallison
An outstanding read (or listen if you have the audio CD), IMHO. The
technological basis is plausible and the conflicts within the plot are
engaging. I did not find it prescient as I did Snowcrash, Enders Game, and
some of Gibsons darker books, but it did get me thinking.

